# Pompano mount



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Has anyone ever wanted to mount their PB Pompano? May seem like a crazy question but it’s something I said I would love to do if I caught a big one. Caught one several weeks ago and froze him. 24” to the fork. Is that big enough or no-lol


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Pompano Mounts by King Sailfish Mounts


Pompano Fish Mounts - King Sailfish Mounts



www.kingsailfishmounts.com


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Depends how big you are. 

A picture or mount is worth the memories it gives you, every time you see it. Go for it!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you take a picture of it ? If so , post it I'd love to see it. And 24" to the fork is a monster !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thaw him out, take some measurements and eat him. Most all mounts now days are fiberglass.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

24" to the fork looks to be bigger than the world record. Sure it's not a permit?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Side note, who is a good go to for local taxidermy?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you just might have a record.








Possible record pompano makes for great dinner and story


"Amatuer" angler scores veteran catch




archive.tcpalm.com




.

jack


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

barefootangler said:


> 24" to the fork looks to be bigger than the world record. Sure it's not a permit?


My thoughts exactly. I’ve never seen a pompano approach 24”.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Pics or didn’t happen. 😐


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a permit l had mounted, caught it in the keys. People mistake it for a big 
pompano but it would look similar to this mount, l guess?


----------



## flrockytop1 (Jun 24, 2010)

The biggest one I ever caught was 6lbs. I was just a kid 8 years old. fishing off the Pensacola beach fishing pier. Using spinning reel and 6lb test line. Didn't measure him so don't know how long he was.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Tim said:


> This is a permit l had mounted, caught it in the keys. People mistake it for a big
> pompano but it would look similar to this mount, l guess?
> 
> View attachment 1074662



That looks amazing.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very cool mount.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

specktackler57 said:


> Very cool mount.


Agreed, nice fish. Permit is a bucket list fish for me along with snook. One of these days we'll take the kayaks south. 

Any word from the OP about this 24"er?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

barefootangler said:


> Agreed, nice fish. Permit is a bucket list fish for me along with snook. One of these days we'll take the kayaks south.
> 
> Any word from the OP about this 24"er?


If you go during the winter, check out Anclote Power Plant outlet by Tarpon Springs. Fish the mangrove side of the outlet ( south side). I've caught snook there in Dec and Jan and hooked up several big permit during those months, but on very light tackle, the permit stripped me. I was fishing for pompano. Watch out for jack Crevelle, though...they invade there in schools. Also big specks, Spanish and the occasional cobia.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> If you go during the winter, check out Anclote Power Plant outlet by Tarpon Springs. Fish the mangrove side of the outlet ( south side). I've caught snook there in Dec and Jan and hooked up several big permit during those months, but on very light tackle, the permit stripped me. I was fishing for pompano. Watch out for jack Crevelle, though...they invade there in schools. Also big specks, Spanish and the occasional cobia.


I know where that is, l went to college in Tampa and l caught many trout on the grass flats near the Anclote power plant.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tim said:


> I know where that is, l went to college in Tampa and l caught many trout on the grass flats near the Anclote power plant.


I waded those flats, but in warm weather, usually waded all the canals and creeks just north of Anclote. I thought I was fishing in a bay at Anclote, but my ex who grew up there said" nope, that's the Gulf". Way different than the Gulf up here.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> I waded those flats, but in warm weather, usually waded all the canals and creeks just north of Anclote. I thought I was fishing in a bay at Anclote, but my ex who grew up there said" nope, that's the Gulf". Way different than the Gulf up here.


I live in Fort Walton, and those flats were in the gulf. I was so glad to get back here, the water inshore down there is so shallow and sandy most of the time. I
fish off the piers mostly, and the pier fishing down there isn't as good.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tim said:


> I live in Fort Walton, and those flats were in the gulf. I was so glad to get back here, the water inshore down there is so shallow and sandy most of the time. I
> fish off the piers mostly, and the pier fishing down there isn't as good.


I waded to the north of the pier to the first creek going into the mangroves, figuring I could find snook or trout. I found a 9 foot gator. I graciously ceded that salt creek to him.


----------

